# Willard



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Has anyone been by Willard res lately?? Iced over yet??


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I drove up to the top today and it looked like it was 100% covered. It snowed quite a bit today..... maybe 3". The ramp looked like it had a wet area in the snow. No tracks going out. Stupid me did not bring along the spud bar.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks
I'm going to head that way in the am and spud a few spots. Fingers crossed


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Let us know what you find. I am hoping to get out during the next week and was thinking about Willard as an option. Stay safe!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

4" good clear ice. Morning was pretty good, but slow now. Fishing the north end. Some dink perch one catfish and 2 eyes. Hopefully the bigger perch show up


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome! Did you walk all the way from the ramp or did you park at the North end and drag your gear up the dreaded hill?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That hill is a bear lol.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice!! Hoping to go out there Tuesday morning. glad someone's having luck out there.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Up the hill
The ramp was 4" as well but I've always done better at the north end


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

drive to the top of ramp dump all your gear then drive down to the bottom and park.....then all u gotta do is pull your stuff on flat ground around to the north end and go down the rocks....screw anything to do with that damn hill! LOL


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> drive to the top of ramp dump all your gear then drive down to the bottom and park.....then all u gotta do is pull your stuff on flat ground around to the north end and go down the rocks....screw anything to do with that damn hill! LOL


Dude.... that is a LONG walk. I have walked the entire perimeter of that res a few times. Parking at the North end and dragging your gear up the service road to the pumphouse would at least be a little less incline.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thankfully, those eyes are at the south end too. Got up there Sunday afternoon. Caught a bunch of 6" walleye and a few 4" perch. Did get a 15" walleye as well. Normally i would throw it back to let it grow, but figured i put in enough work this weekend to keep it. Watch your step up there. I found an area that had a lot thinner ice than the average of the lake in the South East corner. The pressure cracks were slick too.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Fished this evening and did get a few nice perch. Flasher was loaded from 5-6pm. But very few bit.
I go up the hill, no way in hell am dragging around from the ramp. Steep yes but way shorter


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would rather just drag my stuff across the lake following a pressure crack. Super smooth drag but a long walk.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone been out to willard today? Or know how the ice is doing there ??


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Zach216913 said:


> Anyone been out to willard today? Or know how the ice is doing there ??


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

The is a good 6’ of open water around the edges. Open water at the end of the ramp and at the pump house. Nobody on the ice when I checked around 12:00 today.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Eye Spy said:


> The is a good 6’ of open water around the edges. Open water at the end of the ramp and at the pump house. Nobody on the ice when I checked around 12:00 today.


That's unfortunate . Thanks for the update !!


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone been up here yet this week? Having any luck? Plan on headed out tomorrow afternoon for a couple hours.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Have not been back up but was already thinking about it for the weekend. Damn work thing always gets in the way of fun.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

AtticaFish said:


> Have not been back up but was already thinking about it for the weekend. Damn work thing always gets in the way of fun.


Right. I have a limited window if time tomorrow I been wanting to go back there haven't been back since that warm spell figured the ice was decent


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

As cold as it has been, hoping those edges are healing up. I will post when/if i get up there. Tentatively thinking about an after dark try on Friday night. Doubt i would be walking very far in the dark....... straight out from the ramp are or somewhere between the ramp and South pump.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I was thinking of venturing to Willard or Clear Fork on Saturday.Never fished Willard but my buddies have.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Think i am going to give it a try Friday night.... if i can get out to the better ice. Anyone been out or at least done a drive bye up top? Hoping to get up there around 8:00 or so if anyone wants to meet up there.


----------

